# Boring machine



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

If it is so loud, you should have written in ALL CAPS! ... that's a joke in case you missed it!

I probably could never afford one of these but I do have some questions.

I know there is a cost difference but could you do the same (and more) with a CNC?
When I was still working I was used to using "hard tooling", i.e. Greenlee punches, sheet metal brakes etc.
Just before I retired, the company scrapped all those hard tool for soft tooling (CNC bad sheet benders) as they thought it was more cost effective.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

That's not a very "exciting" Machine.  Congrats
They're worth there weight in gold if your drilling holes a lot. 
I used to have the delta model until I moved up to a double row machine. It's one of the best time saving machines I have.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Oldnovice- as to more with a CNC; yes. Before the advent of the CNC; I used a drill jig and tablesaw. I always wanted an in line boring machine. Now I have and use the CNC for cutting out and drilling cabinets. The problem with the drill jig is that a drill bit will not produce the quality of a boring machine and CNC. If you are making a large quanity order; his machine sure improves production.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Geez, Steve, how many cabinets are you planning to make? I used to think you were a hobbiest, but it looks like you are going to be a professional woodworking. Congratulations on the tool and the new career.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I can see the cost (and time) savings if you build a lot of cabinets or book cases, but for guys like me who just do hobby work, it would not be a very good investment.

Pretty cool machine though !


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

I've been a dowel man all my life so drilling holes is in my blood so man I like that tool. lol


----------



## JK0702 (Jul 25, 2012)

Steve, I'd love to have one of those machines. They truly are worth their weight. I've had the opportunity to use such a machine a couple of times, but to own one is Waaay out of my budget. I see them on CL every now and then. Even those are pricey. Congrats to you though, I'm jealous.


----------

